# EEA Family Permit from spain - NEWBIE HELP!



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a british citizen, recently moved to spain, to live and work there.
My wife is a resident in spain with a pakistani passport.

I have recently found a part time job here in barcelona, 4 hour contract.

I want to know what are the requirements for me to sucessfully get a family permit for my wife, so that she can come back to the uk with me, once ive been here long enough to apply for a family permit.

I i have been issued with a temporary NIE number which is required to work in spain, please can someone let me know what i need to do in order to use the surinder singh route effectively. Do i have to become a full resident? I have been told on the spain forum that i have to have a certain salary and healthcare provisions in order to get a residency here in spain, so atm am i excercising my treaty rights or do i have to become a full resident of spain? 

Im getting 500 euros a month after tax, and living in my wifes parents house, so we pay no rent, but cover our own lving costs, can this be shown on family permit applications (that we are living in wifes parents house without rent) or do we need to show some sort of rent etc?

Please can someone help me on this, im new to all of this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

anyone??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

spanish_londoner said:


> anyone??


EEA expert, Jrge is based in the Americas, 5-8 time zones away so is just starting a day. I'm sure he will reply later today, probably around evenings European time.


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Can any EEA expert please help me in this matter?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a british citizen, recently moved to spain, to live and work there.
> My wife is a resident in spain with a pakistani passport.
> ...


My apologies for not answering before.

It seems you are on the right track to successfully sponsor your non -EU spouse under Surinder Singh. You have secured a job and are living with your wife. 

However, our Spaniard neighbors like their red tape, and require you obtain a Residence Certificate. To obtain it, you need to fill out FORM EX-18, make an appointment at the "Office of Foreigners", ask and fill out FORM MODELO 790, pay €10.20 at the bank, once you go to your appointment, bring both forms and your passport. Just patiently wait there, and you will leave with your Residence Certificate.

By the time you get this all sorted out, you should have several weeks of steady employment and sufficient play slips to then apply for your spouse's EEA-Family Permit.

If you are concern about having a rental agreement - DON'T- it isn't necessary. Just ensure to have her parents writing a letter indicating you both are living in their house. Also make sure to get some legal documents with both of your names, for example: Bank Accounts, Insurance Policy, etc. Basically, legit documents that will help you prove you are a real couple.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you ever so much Jrge,

I have already filled out the ex-18 form once, but that was for the temporary NIE number whic is valid for 3 months, so when i go to renew it, u reckon i should get the residency? as i will attatch payslips etc to show that i can support myself.

also im not sure if your aware of spanish rules, but if you are, can you telll me if my wifes residencia she has atm, do i need to get it changed to somthing else to show that shes dependant on me (or to prove shes my wife), as i was told by someone that i might need to get a trajeta communitaria for my wife, which will be applied on my behalf to shows shes with me? but they were not so sure either.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanish_londoner said:


> Thank you ever so much Jrge,
> 
> I have already filled out the ex-18 form once, but that was for the temporary NIE number whic is valid for 3 months, so when i go to renew it, u reckon i should get the residency? as i will attatch payslips etc to show that i can support myself.
> 
> also im not sure if your aware of spanish rules, but if you are, can you telll me if my wifes residencia she has atm, do i need to get it changed to somthing else to show that shes dependant on me (or to prove shes my wife), as i was told by someone that i might need to get a trajeta communitaria for my wife, which will be applied on my behalf to shows shes with me? but they were not so sure either.


as I told you over in 'Spain' - you MUST register as resident simply because you ARE 

I think you must have used the EX15 form for a NIE number as opposed to the EX18 for a resident cert. - they look pretty much the same

your wife is already legally resident in Spain & you are legally permitted to live there - you just have to REGISTER - I can see no reason for a _tarjeta comunitaria - _that would be if you wanted to bring a non-EU wife into Spain - & she's already 'legal' & there


Jrge - all he would need when he wants to move to the UK would be proof that they are married, and that they live together in Spain, yes?

hence the bank statements etc..??


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> Thank you ever so much Jrge,
> 
> I have already filled out the ex-18 form once, but that was for the temporary NIE number whic is valid for 3 months, so when i go to renew it, u reckon i should get the residency? as i will attatch payslips etc to show that i can support myself.
> 
> also im not sure if your aware of spanish rules, but if you are, can you telll me if my wifes residencia she has atm, do i need to get it changed to somthing else to show that shes dependant on me (or to prove shes my wife), as i was told by someone that i might need to get a trajeta communitaria for my wife, which will be applied on my behalf to shows shes with me? but they were not so sure either.


You had to fill out FORM EX-15, as FORM EX-18 has nothing to do with NIE. Mind you must apply for a Certificate of Residency since you are a Resident in Spain, hence you must need to fill out FORM EX-18.

Moreover, it is not accurate your wife needs "La Tarjeta Comunitaria" to be successfully sponsored under Surinder Singh. You only have to prove you both lived together in the member State where you were exercising treaty rights (in this case Spain) prior to your return to UK.



xabiachica said:


> Jrge - all he would need when he wants to move to the UK would be proof that they are married, and that they live together in Spain, yes?
> 
> hence the bank statements etc..??


In addition to prove they are married and lived together in a member State; EU National (OP in this case, a British Citizen) needs to prove that was exercising treaty rights, either as a worker or self-employed. That's why gathering several payslips or having a legit contract of employment is critical. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

*Eea family permit*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You had to fill out FORM EX-15, as FORM EX-18 has nothing to do with NIE. Mind you must apply for a Certificate of Residency since you are a Resident in Spain, hence you must need to fill out FORM EX-18.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the advice, i renewed the NIE and they gave me a paper card with my NIE and spanish adress etc.

-I have now recieved my Libro de familia and certificado literal de matrimonio

-I have made a joint account with my misses

-I have registered myself with the local medical centre and have the same doctor as my misses.

i am still working and my contract is for 6 months atm. it finishes in june.

- i am intending to travel in August 2013.

I have gathered all my paper work and proof to show that me and my misses are a genuine couple, we went to Paris for our honeymoon and have pics etc, which i will also attach when applying for the eea family permit for my wife.

one question i have regarding the EEA Family permit application is;

Can i apply at end of April or May for the family permit (my work contract would have run for 4-5 months) or do i have to wait 6 months?

as my contract period is 6 months i am intending to move back to the UK with my wife hopefully if she gets the permit, so that i can work in London and live with my wife.

Please advice me on what i should do, apply in April/May or wait until i have worked 6 months? btw i am going to be using the surinder singh route.

1. Please let me know if i am going the right way about it and 
2. If there is anything else i need to know that im missing
3. and also i would be very grateful if you can give me a brief list of exactly what main documents i will need to submit for the application and if i need to get anything atested or translated.

i have listed the docs i have already below to show you were im at atm:

-Libro de Familia 
-Certificado literal 
-Copy of islamic marriage certificate
-Joint bank account
-Same doctor
-Pictures for proof of relationship
-My work contract
-My payslips
-_Letter from my uncle that we are living in a room in his flat with his permission without rent_ (is this allowed for eea family permit?)
-wifes tarjeta de residencia
-my spanish resident green card
-wifes pakistani passport
-my british passport

i have all these at the moment, please let me know if there is anything missing and what else i should know.

thanks you very much in advance, i know your advice is very good as im always following the forum and your suggestions to other people.


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

?bump


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

spanish_londoner said:


> Hi, thanks for the advice, i renewed the NIE and they gave me a paper card with my NIE and spanish adress etc.
> 
> -I have now recieved my Libro de familia and certificado literal de matrimonio
> 
> ...


What it's important is:

* Certificate of Marriage (In English) FYI: In Madrid, authorities are issuing free of charge and in several languages these certificates.
* Your payslips
* A Certified copy of your passport
* Her original passport

She should apply sometime in April to avoid the summer rush.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> What it's important is:
> 
> * Certificate of Marriage (In English) FYI: In Madrid, authorities are issuing free of charge and in several languages these certificates.
> * Your payslips
> ...


My passport is britsh, so do i still need to get it certified, the british embassy should recognise their own passport, or even better, can i just send my original passport with the application?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> My passport is britsh, so do i still need to get it certified, the british embassy should recognise their own passport, or even better, can i just send my original passport with the application?


A regular copy will suffice.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

*EEA Family permit documents*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> A regular copy will suffice.
> 
> ...


Is the spanish certificado literal matrimonio the marriage certificate which is required to give to the embassy.
if this is the one i will go to get it translated into english.

plus are the documents which i listed above ok, do you think i *have* all the docs required for applying.

and also when we go to madrid to the embassy do we have to give the original documents or just take a copy of each to submit and show them the originals?

Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> Is the spanish certificado literal matrimonio the marriage certificate which is required to give to the embassy.
> if this is the one i will go to get it translated into english.
> 
> plus are the documents which i listed above ok, do you think i *have* all the docs required for applying.
> ...


All the documents your wife will be submitting need to be in English, including "El certificado literal de matrimonio".

For as long as you show to be exercising treaty rights, I don't see why the Entry Clearance Officer should have questions. 

Original documents need to be submitted, and they will be returned later. Also bringing a copy of those documents never hurts.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> All the documents your wife will be submitting need to be in English, including "El certificado literal de matrimonio".
> 
> ...



I have now got my third payslip. can i apply when i get my fourth at the end of april? or is it better to wait for my fifth payslip in may? 

i really do not want to take any chances when applying, so please let me know.

thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> I have now got my third payslip. can i apply when i get my fourth at the end of april? or is it better to wait for my fifth payslip in may?
> 
> i really do not want to take any chances when applying, so please let me know.
> 
> thanks


In every single application made a chance is taken, and the outcome of it greatly depends in how ECO applies the regulations to it. 

I would personally apply now and in the event of a negative outcome, at least I would know what was missing. This application is free of charge and doesn't count negatively on an immigration history.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> In every single application made a chance is taken, and the outcome of it greatly depends in how ECO applies the regulations to it.
> 
> ...



Do you think i will be asked to attend an interview? what are the chances of being called, or will they interview my wife when she goes to hand in the documents and biometrics etc.
as i read somewere that now they are interviewing couples, is that right?

im going to apply in about 2 or 3 weeks once i have everything translated. 

if im stuck on any question is it ok for me to ask for help on here? or shall i PM u?

thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> Do you think i will be asked to attend an interview? what are the chances of being called, or will they interview my wife when she goes to hand in the documents and biometrics etc.
> as i read somewere that now they are interviewing couples, is that right?
> 
> im going to apply in about 2 or 3 weeks once i have everything translated.
> ...


Interviews are becoming common now during EEA2 Applications, and not for Family Permits.

Print the EEA2 Form and start filling it out. It will give you time to answer those basic questions.

If you get stuck, ask the questions here where anyone can help you, as I travel extensively and might not be able to help you in a fashion manner.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Interviews are becoming common now during EEA2 Applications, and not for Family Permits.
> 
> ...


So once ive applied for the family permit and once recieved, my wife needs to apply for eea2 residence in the uk? is this compulsory, what is it for, i can find a relevant thread on it, only thing i can find is eea2 timelines etc.

so what are the actaul requirements for the eea2, as im using surinder singh route, working in spain etc, will i need to show that ive worked in spain when applying for my wifes eea2 residence card or do i need to work in the uk.

ive done soo much research on eea family permit, but havent touched on the next bit, eea2, so dont know what i will need for that.

can you maybe shed some light on it for me.

thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> So once ive applied for the family permit and once recieved, my wife needs to apply for eea2 residence in the uk? is this compulsory, what is it for, i can find a relevant thread on it, only thing i can find is eea2 timelines etc.
> 
> so what are the actaul requirements for the eea2, as im using surinder singh route, working in spain etc, will i need to show that ive worked in spain when applying for my wifes eea2 residence card or do i need to work in the uk.
> 
> ...


Whilst procuring a Residence Card for a non-EU national isn't compulsory, it will offset some hurdles along the way. But, let's no worry about that at the moment. There's no reason for it.

Try to relax.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whilst procuring a Residence Card for a non-EU national isn't compulsory, it will offset some hurdles along the way. But, let's no worry about that at the moment. There's no reason for it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your quick responses!!

My main concern is that my wife is pregnant and i dont want there to be a problem with healthcare once we get to England. she is diabetic so needs special attention from doctors during pregnancy, do you think i will be able to get her joined with my GP in london straightaway once we reach there or will i have to get some sort of document to prove that she has the same rights to health care as me?

question 2

my parents are living in a 2 bedroom flat atm in london and there are a total of 5 people in the house, but there is enough room for me and my misses to stay.

so what i wanted to ask is that will it be ok for me to use this address as there are already 5 people living there plus it will be us two making us 7.

ultimately my parents are getting a 5 bedroom house at the end of june, but it is still under construction.
but on my wifes eea application im am going to write that we are travelling at the end of july, so by then my parents will have the new house.
so when i apply now can i use the new house address? (will this be a problem as its not ready yet but will be when we go to london)

or should i use the current address they are living at.

and lastly...

when my misses gets her Family permit, i am going to try and get to england asap so that i can get her on the doctors records in london. but that will mean leaving my job before my contract finishes, so il leave at my 4th or 5th month. so i will have either 4 or 5 months work history in spain, will this impact the residence card application in the future?

thanks once again for your help


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> Thank you very much for your quick responses!!
> 
> *Question 1*
> My main concern is that my wife is pregnant and i dont want there to be a problem with healthcare once we get to England. she is diabetic so needs special attention from doctors during pregnancy, do you think i will be able to get her joined with my GP in london straightaway once we reach there or will i have to get some sort of document to prove that she has the same rights to health care as me?
> ...


1- She will have access to NHS upon arrival. Mind she still has to register with the local GP.
2- Use the old address.
3- In theory it shouldn't.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

*eea family permit pregnant*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1- She will have access to NHS upon arrival. Mind she still has to register with the local GP.
> 2- Use the old address.
> ...


Ok, i have a slight chnge of situation, my wife is pregnant and the doctors have advised that we hvae the child here in spain, so the due date for the child is around mid december.

I was suppose to apply now for the family permit for my wife but now theres no point to apply yet as we cant travel before the baby has come.

Ok so now ive got a few questions 

Im now thinking to apply at the end of august or september, as the permit will then expire in jan or feb, right?
So my contract is suppose to finish after my 6th month of work so end of june, would i need to renew my contract and continue work for a few months more until i apply in aug or sept, or will i be ok to apply by using my 6mnths of pay slips from 2 or 3 months before? Ie in sept i apply for my wifes fp ,have stopped working as my 6 month contract is finished in june, are we still qualified to apply for the fp, or is it best to keep working until i apply for the fp.

And secondly, say my wife has gt the fp, we move to england in jan with the baby, the fp will either epire in jan or feb depending on when i apply, will this be a prob the for my wife, like apply for resident card etc?

And also, my child should recieve a brtish passport right? I did check on the uk HO site and i think my baby will come under "british citizen born overseas" is that right? As i think the baby will get its nationality from myself?

Please could you explain these questions to me so i do not take any wrong decisions, as the misses is pregnant and cant afford to make any mistakes now.

Also the british embassy is in madrid and we are in barcelona so it will be a problem to travel to madrid for my wife if we leave things to last minute, ie apply in nov etc, as its 8 hours away by coach.

I hope you have understood my questions and situation fully, if something not clear please tell me and il explain it better, im just a bit stressed atm i hope im doing it all the right way.

Once again this is my plan atm, (may change after reading responses)

Work until contract is finished, will then have 6 months payslips from job, and vida laboral,

Then wait till aug or sept and then apply for wifes fp, using my 6 mnths of payslips (i will now be unemployed at the time of applying)

Then once recieved fp, the wait for the baby to arrive, once he or she is here, will then register him/her with the brtish born overseas thing, and apply at briish embassy for his her passport, once recieved this, will then travel to the uk with my wife and our child,

Then get them both registered with my gp in london, and getting cracking with job searchs,
Then apply for wifes resident card.
Butt i think during the last process the fp date will expire as will have recieved the fp in aug or sept, and it will be valid till like feb, will this impact on resident card application if we do this in like march with expored fp date etc.
I hope that makes my situation clearer


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can post-date your travel date by up to 3 months. So while applying for family permit in September, ask them to make it valid from December when your wife and child can travel to UK. This way the family permit will be valid till May.
I'm afraid she must attend the embassy in Madrid for biometrics and submit your supporting documents. Passport with permit will then be sent directly home.
If you are British otherwise than by descent (i.e. born in UK), then yes, your child will be British from birth and you can just apply for the first passport. Takes about 6 weeks. You can ask his birth registration details to be sent by embassy to the General Register Office in UK, having first registered locally. This enables you to get English birth certificate from them, which is convenient.
Apply for her residence card while her family permit is still valid. Under Surinder Singh, you don't need a job in UK.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

I hope everything goes well with her pregnancy. Now, I would recommend to continue working in Spain, as It will give you a strong evidence, and will help you "save" money.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you very much for the valuable information both of you. I will post agin once i progress any further with the application etc


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You can post-date your travel date by up to 3 months. So while applying for family permit in September, ask them to make it valid from December when your wife and child can travel to UK. This way the family permit will be valid till May.
> I'm afraid she must attend the embassy in Madrid for biometrics and submit your supporting documents. Passport with permit will then be sent directly home.
> If you are British otherwise than by descent (i.e. born in UK), then yes, your child will be British from birth and you can just apply for the first passport. Takes about 6 weeks. You can ask his birth registration details to be sent by embassy to the General Register Office in UK, having first registered locally. This enables you to get English birth certificate from them, which is convenient.
> Apply for her residence card while her family permit is still valid. Under Surinder Singh, you don't need a job in UK.


I know that the resident card application isn't relevant yet, i just wanted to ask a quick question regarding it, so that when the time comes for applying, i can easily proceed with it.

you mentioned above that under the surinder singh case, employment in the uk is not relevant, would you please kindly explain for me what will be required for the RC app for my wife.

is it the same as what we will give for the family permit application or different? 
and can she apply for it as soon as she arrives in the UK, (we will be living in my parents house, its not council, but housing association (family mosaic), they pay rent)

please can you explain this for me, i like to keep my self prepared well in advance so that if required i can take the required steps before applying, both for the FP and RC.

also, iv seen on some other threads something about eea national registration to boost RC application?? will i need this? ( im british by birth- have british pass)

thanks in advance


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> I know that the resident card application isn't relevant yet, i just wanted to ask a quick question regarding it, so that when the time comes for applying, i can easily proceed with it.
> 
> you mentioned above that under the surinder singh case, employment in the uk is not relevant, would you please kindly explain for me what will be required for the RC app for my wife.
> 
> ...


You/she will have to submit the same documents to support her RC application. You don't need to get any registration as you are a British Citizen.

Keep in mind she will be able to apply for RC upon entering the UK. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You/she will have to submit the same documents to support her RC application. You don't need to get any registration as you are a British Citizen.
> 
> ...



Cool, thats good to hear, ill get back to you once im going to apply now, i think ive got nearly everything i need to know for now.

il keep you posted on how things go,

and thank you very much for the help


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

*ready for eea fp application from spain*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope everything goes well with her pregnancy. Now, I would recommend to continue working in Spain, as It will give you a strong evidence, and will help you "save" money.
> 
> ...


Ok, i have now got 6 months part time payslips, after my 6 month contract ended, my boss gave me full time work, so ive also got a 7th payslip for full time contract,

Im now going to apply for vida laboral and then get the relevant papers translated.
Is the eea family permit multi entry?
And should i just scan and print the cover and photo page of my british passport, or do i have to get it certified? Or if possible can i just send my actual british passport with my wifes pakistani passport? As wer going to travel together so i wont need my passport before anyway.

And now that im going to get things translated, can you help me with what needs to be in english?

heres a list of what ive got:

libro de familia
Certificado literal (marriage cert in spanish)
Islamic merriage certificate
Joint account
My work contracts (previous part time and now full time)
Payslips part time 6 + 1 full time, will have 1 more full time when we go to submit the documents
Wifes trajeta residencia larga duracion
My spanish nie (in form of green paper card)
My vida laboral(spanish working life history)
Wife pakistani passport
My british passport or copy of it
Letter from uncle confirming that we are staying in his property rent free
Copy of our medical showing we have the same doctor gp

So which of these needs to have a translation in english, please let me know asap as im going to get the docs ready for translation. Thanks


Also have various pics of me and the misses out and about, in spain and paris and disneyland, and wedding pics,
Have also got a pic of the baby from the scan, do you think i should submit that aswel?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Just done the online application, got an appointment for the end of the month, now going to get the required docs translated? 
Should i get everything translated, ie, payslips , contract , wifes permiso de residencia, my eu reg green certificate, marriage certificate etc? Or just marriage cert and contract?

Plus do i need to get my wifes permiso de residencia copy certified?

Thanks


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

*going to do the eea2 resident card application*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1- She will have access to NHS upon arrival. Mind she still has to register with the local GP.
> 2- Use the old address.
> ...


Hi, my misses has now got the family permit and we are in the uk.

What do i need now to apply for her resident card, il will use my spanish payslips and work contract and other docs we used for the FP,
What else do we need now from london, im going to open a bank account for my wife,

But we are living in my parents house which is rented from a housing association not council, we have our own room. So please can you let me no what we need for this step, thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> Hi, my misses has now got the family permit and we are in the uk.
> 
> What do i need now to apply for her resident card, il will use my spanish payslips and work contract and other docs we used for the FP,
> What else do we need now from london, im going to open a bank account for my wife,
> ...


Congratulations for getting this far!

Please find here: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/eea21.pdf, current form you (she) need to fill out and submit. Read carefully sections 5 & 6, make sure y'all include as much evidence (same submitted for FP) and do not forget to include the £55.00 application fee.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations for getting this far!
> 
> ...


Do i need any proof of our current address? we are not paying rent or council tax, my parents are, does this matter, how do i prove im living in the house with my misses and my parents?

thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> Do i need any proof of our current address? we are not paying rent or council tax, my parents are, does this matter, how do i prove im living in the house with my misses and my parents?
> 
> thanks


* Bank statements.
* Letter (contract) from parents indicating y'all can/could live with them rent free. And if you want the "extreme" have it notarized for only £15.00
* Joint mobile account with paper statements.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

*Help got a big problem !!!*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1- She will have access to NHS upon arrival. Mind she still has to register with the local GP.
> 2- Use the old address.
> ...


Hi, We've arrived in the UK a week ago, ive registered my wife with the GP. now the docotr and the hospital are saying that they will charge for her to have her baby her, and because she is diabetic, they will charge for her treatment,!!?? 

i wasnt expecting this, everything was free for her in spain. PLEASE HELP!!!!!, what shal we do? should we go back to spain to have the baby, or can she get free nhs treatment??

ive registered her GP, and have opened a bank account, just waiting for the first statement to come through so we can provide the GP with my wife proof of address.

the hospital is saying they will charge us as shes from the eu, please what shal we do, . btw my wifes got a pakistani passport, spanish resident card. shes here on the eea family permit under surinder singh.

i await your reply. thanks


----------

